# Cityscape to be held twice a year



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Cityscape goes twice yearly*

Cityscape, a major property investment and development event, will be held twice a year in the UAE from 2007, according to organisers the Institute for International Research. Cityscape Abu Dhabi will be held from 8-10 May 2007 to show off the emirate's multi-billion dollar portfolio of developments. The event will follow Cityscape Dubai in December 2006.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

cool. not bad.

well they need it obviously 

and AD needs its own one.. where they will showcase Dubai's developments :rofl:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup, the same way Dubai's ATM showed AD, RAK and UAQ projects


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

May may be a bit too hot for top brass to go to a real estate fair. That's the reason why the Mipim fair in Cannes is so succesfull, it's being organised at the time everyone is still frozen from winter and Mipim offers a first opportunity to warm up a bit. The extra curricular program outside the venue is far more important to these people then the fair itself. Besides, there's a limit of the number of weeks a year any employee can declare as 'fair visit'.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

who cares? :blahblah:


----------

